# cruz night in lake elsinore



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

lets do this its going to be off the 15 frwy exit hwy74 at the new home depot right off the exit plent of room for parking and for hoping also a nice strip to cruz on the second and last sat of every month here are the dates for a few 2/25 - 3/11 - 3/25 - 4/08 come out and help start this up hit me up with any ? bikes and car welcome


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hey whats the time from..and ill be out there.....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 21 2006, 07:56 PM~4897162
> *lets do this its going to be off the 15 frwy exit hwy74 at the new home depot right off the exit plent of room for parking and for hoping also a nice strip to cruz on the second and last sat of every month here are the dates for a few 2/25 - 3/11 - 3/25 - 4/08 come out and help start this up hit me up with any ? bikes and car welcome
> *



YO GOT IT, LIKE I SAID IM DOWN FOR THIS SAT !!
SO AT WHAT TIME IS THIS GONNA HAPPEND IM ALREADY GETTING A SHIT LOAD
OF PEOPLE !!!
SO WHAT AND WHAT IS GONNA HAPPEND !!!?
BECAUSE EVERY BODY WANNA KNOW !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

6:00pm till 10 or 11 pm there is room for a cruz ill strat a hang out bike section and a hop.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 22 2006, 11:02 AM~4901312
> *6:00pm till 10 or 11 pm there is room for a cruz ill strat a hang out bike section and a hop.
> *


ISNT GONNA DARK BY 6 PM !!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ALRIGHT, IM HEAD OUT THERE. ILL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...WHO ELSE IS COMING???


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Feb 22 2006, 01:05 PM~4902287
> *ALRIGHT, IM HEAD OUT THERE. ILL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE...WHO ELSE IS COMING???
> *



DONT KNOW YET BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF PEOPLE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm down. If anybody else from Orange County whants to caravan out there hit me up.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I am going to try and go. Alizee what time you leaving OC? I'll be coming from LA


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY !!!

WY DONT YOU GUYS POST PICS IN HERE OF THE RIDES THAT WILL BE THERE THIS SAT !!!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Feb 22 2006, 11:20 AM~4902396
> *I am going to try and go. Alizee what time you leaving OC? I'll be coming from LA
> *


trying to leave oc at about seven


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i'm having driveshaft problems too, hopefully i can make it out there...if so ill be in this(old pic)


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 22 2006, 05:56 PM~4904328
> *i'm having driveshaft problems too, hopefully i can make it out there...if so ill be in this(old pic)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ILL BE IN THIS !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking for Peter king of bristol my ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: brown illusion loking for your ass come out or im going to do a house call on your ass


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING GENTE !!
EVERY BODY READY FOR THIS SATURDAY !!!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY WERE WTF IS EVERY BODY AT !!!?

EVERY BODY FORGOT ABOUT SATURDAY OR WHAT !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## 714_OG_RIDER (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 22 2006, 12:45 PM~4902588
> *HEY !!!
> 
> WY DONT YOU GUYS POST PICS IN HERE OF THE RIDES THAT WILL BE THERE THIS SAT !!!
> *


Yea post some photos from this saturday....like to see how the turn out is gonna be....


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY HOMIE ITS A DRIVE BUT ILL HIT UP HOMIE WITH HIS 79 MONTE CARLO N SEE IF HE WANTS TO ROLL! I DONT TRUST MY CAR, I JUST PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AFTER CRASHING ON THE 60 GOING 70!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 714_OG_RIDER_@Feb 23 2006, 06:42 PM~4913783
> *Yea post some photos from this saturday....like to see how the turn out is gonna be....
> *


SO WHAT U GUYS ARE NOT CRUSING OVER OR WHAT!!!?


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY HOMIE I THINK YOU NEED TO GET AHOLD OF SOME PRESIDENTS N SEE WHAT THEYN GOT GOIN ON, OR GET CONFIRMATION FROM RIDERS BEFORE YOU GO THROUGH TO MUCH TROUBLE N NO ONE SHOW. IF ITS GOING ON I'LL TRY TO GET THERE WITH A FEW HOMIES N CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> HEY !!!
> 
> WY DONT YOU GUYS POST PICS IN HERE OF THE RIDES THAT WILL BE THERE THIS SAT !!!
> [/quot Ill be driving this


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Feb 23 2006, 10:08 PM~4915454
> *HEY HOMIE I THINK YOU NEED TO GET AHOLD OF SOME PRESIDENTS N SEE WHAT THEYN GOT GOIN ON, OR GET CONFIRMATION FROM RIDERS BEFORE YOU GO THROUGH TO MUCH TROUBLE N NO ONE SHOW. IF ITS GOING ON I'LL TRY TO GET THERE WITH A FEW HOMIES N CHECK IT OUT!
> *



WELL IM NOT THE ONE STARTING THIS CRUISE NIGTH THE ONE IS " 1987regal "
IM JUSR TRAYING TO HELP HIM OUT, AND I DONT REALY KNOW THAT MUCH PEOPLE IM JUST RIDING SOLO,IM JUST TRAYING TO GET SOME MORE PEOPLE AND HAVE SOME FUN U KNOW !?
I CALL SOME HOMEBOYS FROM CALISTYLE C.C BUT THE ARE HAVING A CRUISE NIGTH TO DOWN IN MORENO VALLEY 2, SO THEY WONT MAKE IT !!
I REALY WHANT THIS TO START GOING ON IN HERE IN LAKE ELSINORE, BECAUSE I LIVE HERE !!

AND ONLY ONCE IN A WILLE THEY HAVE SOMETHING BUT NOT LIKE THIS !!!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 22 2006, 11:45 AM~4902588
> *HEY !!!
> 
> WY DONT YOU GUYS POST PICS IN HERE OF THE RIDES THAT WILL BE THERE THIS SAT !!!
> *


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 23 2006, 10:48 PM~4915741
> *
> *


HEY WASUUP HOMIE, WASUP " ALIZEE " !!

I LIKE UR SIGNITURE HOMIE !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SO UR CRUSING OVER ON SAT !!? DO U GOT PICS OF UR RIDE !!!!?


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

I need tires, but if i can get em sat morning i'll bring it.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 23 2006, 11:06 PM~4915924
> *I need tires, but if i can get em sat morning i'll bring it.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS A BADASS FUKEN RIDE HOMIE. MAKE SURE U GET THOSE TIRES !!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

fuck sorry guys my pc was not letting me on heres my cell 714 658-1995


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

comeing from OC or LA find your way to the 15 towards sandiego. exit on nichole make a right and it will be right be hinde the arco.------------comeing from temecula take the 15 towards las vagas exit Nicholes make a left and follow thr road it will turn left and ots behinde the arco. the cross streets are nicholes and colier ave. 92530 lake elsinore CA

i changed the location its just dow the street from the home depot. its bigger and homedepot dosent close till 10.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

(714) 658-1995 thats my cell any Qs give me a call ill log on latter on again


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

for those of us how live here its at the outlets. just hit me up if you get lost its easy


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 23 2006, 11:06 PM~4915924
> *I need tires, but if i can get em sat morning i'll bring it.
> *


so you going to swing it :biggrin: jk ya if you could bring your ride its clean as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

1: Start out going NORTH on S SPRUCE ST toward W HALL AVE. <0.1 miles 
2: Turn RIGHT onto W HALL AVE. <0.1 miles 
3: Turn RIGHT onto S POPLAR ST. <0.1 miles 
4: Turn LEFT onto W CENTRAL AVE. <0.1 miles 
5: Turn RIGHT onto S BRISTOL ST. 0.3 miles 
6: Turn LEFT onto W SEGERSTROM AVE. 0.5 miles 
7: W SEGERSTROM AVE becomes W DYER RD. 1.4 miles 
8: Merge onto CA-55 N toward RIVERSIDE. 10.0 miles 
9: Merge onto CA-91 E toward RIVERSIDE. 16.8 miles 
10: Merge onto I-15 S toward SAN DIEGO. 17.7 miles 
11: Take the NICHOLS ROAD exit. 0.3 miles 
12: Turn RIGHT onto NICHOLS RD. <0.1 miles 
13: End at Collier Ave & Nichols Rd
Lake Elsinore, CA 92530, US 
THATS COMEING FROM OC


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i got two more rides comeing


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Feb 23 2006, 11:06 PM~4915924
> *I need tires, but if i can get em sat morning i'll bring it.
> *


go talk to cheke he hooked it up for me in a few hours for 120 all 4 mounted


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Feb 23 2006, 10:08 PM~4915454
> *HEY HOMIE I THINK YOU NEED TO GET AHOLD OF SOME PRESIDENTS N SEE WHAT THEYN GOT GOIN ON, OR GET CONFIRMATION FROM RIDERS BEFORE YOU GO THROUGH TO MUCH TROUBLE N NO ONE SHOW. IF ITS GOING ON I'LL TRY TO GET THERE WITH A FEW HOMIES N CHECK IT OUT!
> *


im justa solo rider trying to get someting going out here but ya we got a few people saying there comeing to check it out some from oc river side temecula la and a few rider from here.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 24 2006, 11:35 AM~4919036
> *im justa solo rider trying to get someting going out here but ya we got a few people saying there comeing to check it out some from oc river side temecula la and a few rider from here.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

lets get a rool call going i got 1 more person so so far DaLocstah myself alizee and two cars from oc for sure are all going post up just one more day :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I am going to try and make it. 

Coming from Montebello you think the 5 to 91 to 15 will be faster or 60 to 15???


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Feb 24 2006, 03:21 PM~4920483
> *I am going to try and make it.
> 
> Coming from Montebello you think the 5 to 91 to 15 will be faster or 60 to 15???
> *



60 TO THE 15 IS FASTER !!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

60 to the 15


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Wke up just a few more hours :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 25 2006, 10:47 AM~4925564
> *Wke up just a few more hours :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA HELL YEAH !!

BUT I HAVE TO CUT THE FUCKEN GRASS 1ST !!!! :angry:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

got up at 8:30 am to was wax and polish my ride just got done. hell ya shit looks mighty clean :biggrin: . feel like i got a brand new toy.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

now i just have to fuck with the hydros to get it to swing right.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 25 2006, 02:12 PM~4926379
> *got up at 8:30 am to was wax and polish my ride just got done. hell ya shit looks mighty clean :biggrin: . feel like i got a brand new toy.
> *



HELL YEAH IM DONE TO WITH MY RIDE AND IM ON THE WAY 2 UR PAD !!!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

where the hell is every one else at


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i got anothe bike club to go


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

where was everyone at? its going to be every sat for now on same spot by the arco. check it out next sat.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 01:56 AM~4929873
> *where was everyone at? its going to be every sat for now on same spot by the arco. check it out next sat.
> *



HELL YEAH A SHIT LOAD OF HOOPING !!! 

I GOT PICTURES !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

i went there just before 930 and no one was there. i know i was real late tho....


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 25 2006, 11:59 PM~4929888
> *HELL YEAH A SHIT LOAD OF HOOPING !!!
> 
> I GOT PICTURES !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


post them....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 26 2006, 02:09 AM~4929941
> *i went there just before 930 and no one was there. i know i was real late tho....
> *



YEAH ME AND 1987regal WERE THERE SINCE 5:30 UNTILL JUST MIONUTS AGO !!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 12:15 AM~4929961
> *YEAH ME AND 1987regal WERE THERE SINCE 5:30 UNTILL JUST MIONUTS AGO !!!
> *


at the home depot?????? :0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Feb 26 2006, 02:16 AM~4929964
> *at the home depot??????  :0
> *



NO, AT THE LAST PARKINGLOT OF THE OUTLETS !!!!!


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 21 2006, 05:56 PM~4897162
> *lets do this its going to be off the 15 frwy exit hwy74 at the new home depot right off the exit
> *


:uh:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 12:59 AM~4929888
> *HELL YEAH A SHIT LOAD OF HOOPING !!!
> 
> I GOT PICTURES !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


post them up primo


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I got there about 10:00 pm and they were still there. Nice little spot. The security guard didn't care as long as IT STAYS CLEAN.

It was a drive for me but I would go back again.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

For some pics!!


:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

YE A ANY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks to all that came out and also to DaLocstah for staying the hole night. we are going to have it every sat for now on.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

what you guys think about me makeing some hotdogs and selling then $2.50 for a hot dog soda and chips let me know and ill take my grill for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

whats up homie? last night was alright hope can get it crackin. it seems ;ike a cool spot, you just have to be positive. if hop they will come


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Feb 26 2006, 01:19 PM~4931665
> * if hop they will come
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ya im going to hit up some car clubs fron oc and give your prseedent a call later on this wek.


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

DID YOU GET THOSE PICS YET


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Feb 26 2006, 11:35 AM~4930995
> *I got there about 10:00 pm and they were still there. Nice little spot. The security guard didn't care as long as IT STAYS CLEAN.
> 
> It was a drive for me but I would go back again.
> *



wasuuuup man !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WHATS UP LOC


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Feb 26 2006, 02:10 PM~4931941
> *WHATS UP LOC
> *



WASSSSUP MAN !!
HEY IM GOING TO GET THOSE PICS FROM LAST NIGTH IN A CUPLE OF HOURS SO I CAN POST THEM IN HERE !!

AND HOW ARE U THIS MORNING !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

IT WAS REALY NICE LAST NIGTH, NICE WAGONS BRO !!! 
THE FUKEN CUTLAS ON BAGS WAS FUKEN CRAZY !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 01:20 PM~4931983
> *IT WAS REALY NICE LAST NIGTH, NICE WAGONS BRO !!!
> THE FUKEN REGAL ON BAGS WAS FUKEN CRAZY !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


PICSSSSSSSSS


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 11:41 AM~4931411
> *what you guys think about me makeing some hotdogs and selling then $2.50 for a hot dog soda and chips let me know and ill take my grill for the next one :biggrin:
> *


 that's kinda steep.........I think a better deal to hook up some grub would be
to take the grill and have it open for whoever to grill up their own food. 

Or make it a "donation" only for the food and drinks. Your probably going to take
a hit on money, but it makes it more like your taking food to eat and have a good time, 
not to make money off the homies who show up...

Then as it starts to get better and bigger, and more close friendships are formed
Homies will start to pitch in more and more. Or take turns bringing "enough" food for homies to munch on.

Just my .02c


----------------------------------------------------------------------------on a side note

Keep us posted if it's going down again next weekend, like I said I have a couple homies with rides and
we should be able to swoop down there. 

Post more pics and keep us updated with dates, times and locations!

Hit Me Back!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i hear you im just thinking of ways to make some money to pay for trophies. Id like to give them out as is Best bike , Best car , And best bomb/truck. also higest singal pump street doubble pump street and singal radical and doubble radical.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

but thats when we satrt to get a lot of car showing up. how about if later on we charge 2 bucks a car and hopper to come in just to cover the trophies. any one else have any ideas ? post up


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

THIS ONES FOR THE HOPPERS
FOR THE NEXT CRUZ NIGHT IF YOU WILL LIKE TO HOP ONLY HOP IN THE HOPING AREA IT WILL BE CONED OFF FOR SAFTEY AND TO KEEP THE HOP AWAY FROM ALL THE OTHER CARS JUST LOOK FOR THE CONES. THANKS HOPE TO SEE MORE OF YOU THERE THIS SAT.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 26 2006, 04:18 PM~4932445
> *PICSSSSSSSSS
> *


ITS NOT A DIGIE BRO ITS GOING TO TAKE A FEW HOURS IF NOT DAYS TO MAKE IT INTO A CD


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 05:44 PM~4933136
> *ITS NOT A DIGIE BRO ITS GOING TO TAKE A FEW HOURS IF NOT DAYS TO MAKE IT INTO A CD
> *


right on


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 02:20 PM~4931983
> *IT WAS REALY NICE LAST NIGTH, NICE WAGONS BRO !!!
> THE FUKEN REGAL ON BAGS WAS FUKEN CRAZY !!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT WAS A CUTTLASS NOT A REGAL JUST A LIL CORECTION SO WE GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DUE. BUT YA THAT SHIT GOT OFF LIKE IT WAS A MEAN ASS DUBBLE


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hey how the pics come out :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 06:47 PM~4933158
> *IT WAS A CUTTLASS NOT A REGAL JUST A LIL CORECTION  SO WE  GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DUE. BUT YA THAT SHIT GOT OFF LIKE IT WAS A MEAN ASS DUBBLE
> *



OPSSSS SORRY !!!

HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: CUTLAS !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

jestersixfour who was he?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 06:51 PM~4933176
> *jestersixfour who was he?
> *



THE GUY THAT GOT THERE IN A REGULAR IMPALA LIKE A 95N OR 96 !!!

WITH THE BLACK AND RED SHIRT !!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

that wagon got up prety fast for a singal. only 8 batts to the front singal pump no weight. was hitting real good.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 06:53 PM~4933186
> *that wagon got up prety fast for a singal. only 8 batts to the front singal pump no weight. was hitting real good.
> *



OO FUCK YEAH JOEY !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i see well thanks to him also for comeing out and supporting :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 05:52 PM~4933181
> *THE GUY THAT GOT THERE IN A REGULAR IMPALA LIKE A 95N OR 96 !!!
> 
> WITH THE BLACK AND RED SHIRT !!
> *


hey primo did u finish cutting the palma


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

shit it took me 6 licks to get mine on the bimber and his was like 3 or 4


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 26 2006, 06:54 PM~4933191
> *hey  primo  did u  finish  cutting  the palma
> *



SIMON PRIMO. QUEDE BIEN MAMADO !!!
HAHAHAHA !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 05:56 PM~4933203
> *SIMON PRIMO. QUEDE BIEN MAMADO !!!
> HAHAHAHA !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

did you get a pic of that fucke bad ass bike that was there :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 06:57 PM~4933208
> *did you get a pic of that fucke bad ass bike that was there :biggrin:
> *



FUCK YEAH I DID. THATS A BADASS BIKE !!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

all this cruise beter be goin on when i go in june :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 26 2006, 07:11 PM~4933254
> *all this  cruise  beter  be  goin on when i  go in june  :biggrin:
> *



O FUCK YEAH IT WILL !!!
TE TRAES EL LINC !!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 06:18 PM~4933307
> *O FUCK YEAH IT WILL !!!
> TE TRAES EL LINC !!!!
> *


si hay fondos $$$ si :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 26 2006, 07:11 PM~4933254
> *all this  cruise  beter  be  goin on when i  go in june  :biggrin:
> *


why waite till june bring what you got mini van or piento BRING WHAT YOU GOT OR SWING WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 06:21 PM~4933330
> *why waite till june bring what you got mini van or piento BRING WHAT YOU GOT OR SWING WHAT YOU GOT
> *


cant post my pic my pc is messed up but carlos has seen it in pics


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 26 2006, 07:24 PM~4933353
> *cant  post  my  pic  my pc  is messed up  but  carlos has  seen it in pics
> *


.

YEAH IS MY PRIMO AND HE LIVES IN CHICAGO !!!!
ITA BAD ASS LINC. TOWNCAR !!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 06:25 PM~4933365
> *.
> 
> YEAH IS MY PRIMO AND HE LIVES IN CHICAGO !!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

SO WASUUUP PRIMO TE LO VAS A TRAER CUANDO VENGAS !!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

I C U GUYS IN A BIT IM GOING TO DINNER AND SOME HELADITAS !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 26 2006, 06:40 PM~4933488
> *SO WASUUUP PRIMO TE LO VAS A TRAER CUANDO VENGAS !!!?
> *


it all depend s on my pocket flow $$$$$$$


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 26 2006, 04:37 PM~4932793
> *i hear you im just thinking of ways to make some money to pay for trophies. Id like to give them out as is Best bike , Best car , And best bomb/truck. also higest singal pump street doubble pump street and singal radical and doubble radical.
> *




O, I thought you were just making $$$$ from the food sales to keep.

That's why I put all that extra info for.........i don't know how much trophies costs
im sure it depends on the size. but selling food and "drink" is probably is fastest way to make loot for the trophies.


:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Feb 26 2006, 04:33 PM~4932517
> *that's kinda steep.........I think a better deal to hook up some grub would be
> to take the grill and have it open for whoever to grill up their own food.
> 
> ...




IT GOING ON THIS SATURDAY ( MARCH 04 ) AGAIN BRO !!!
HOPE TO C U THERE AND ALL OF UR HOMIES !!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

YOU CAN ALWAYS CHANGE THE WRITING, I HAVE ABOUT SIX AND THEY ARE 4 POST REAL NICE, THEN WITH THE MONEY YOU COLLECT YOU CAN BUY MORE!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

sup primooooooo whats cookin in south cali


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Feb 27 2006, 10:21 AM~4936790
> *YOU CAN ALWAYS CHANGE THE WRITING, I HAVE ABOUT SIX AND THEY ARE 4 POST REAL NICE, THEN WITH THE MONEY YOU COLLECT YOU CAN BUY MORE!
> *


how much you asking for them and are they frist place or what? thanks


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I WASNT ASKING 4 NO MONEY, JUST TRYIN TO SUPPORT YOUR SPOT!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

o thankns alot bro cuz i was even thinks of takeing some of my frist place trophies from my baike and giveing them out to the kids that show up u know.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO COME GETTUM.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

prob next weekend ill pm you thanks alot


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 11:05 AM~4936980
> *o thankns alot bro cuz i was even thinks of takeing some of my frist place trophies from my baike and giveing them out to the kids that show up u know.
> *



WASUUUP JOEY !!!
QUE DICES JUST KIKING BACKL AT HOME O QUE !!!?
IM AT FUCKEN WORK !!!! :angry:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya still fucken home no work for me yet  also no money :thumbsdown:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 12:28 PM~4937640
> *ya still fucken home no work for me yet  also no money :thumbsdown:
> *



SHIT MAN I ALMOST THE SAME WAY " FKN SHORT ON MONEY "


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

yup thats why i was thinking of ways to make some money to pay for trophies got any pics yet?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 01:49 PM~4938247
> *yup thats why i was thinking of ways to make some money to pay for trophies got any pics yet?
> *


NOT YET MY WIFE IS GETTING THEM IN A COUPLE OF HOURS. I WILL HAVE THEM POST TONIGTH !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY JOEY !! IS IT RAINIG DOWN THERE RIGTH NOW !!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 05:15 PM~4939846
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT LOOKS REALY GOOD !!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

made 45 of them going to pass them all out


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

only thing i forgot was the city name and zip


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

if all gose good ill have my subs and shiney new amps in for the next cruz :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 05:42 PM~4939986
> *only thing i forgot was the city name and zip
> *


CAN U STILL CHANGE IT !!!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya just the ones i printed are already done


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 06:12 PM~4940232
> *:biggrin:
> *



ORALE THATS LOOKS RELAY GOOD !!!!
HAVE U MADE THEM YET !!!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i have the old one but im going to waite till i run out them make these


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 06:22 PM~4940335
> *i have the old one but im going to waite till i run out them make these
> *


ORALE ORALE !!!
SO WHAT ITS PLAND FOR THIS SAT. SOFAR !!!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

pics so we can get more people intersted but another hop and hang out just like last one.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 27 2006, 06:37 PM~4940414
> *pics so we can get more people intersted but another hop and hang out just like last one.
> *



SO QUE !!?
SAME TIME NO?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

yup


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

ALRATO IM GOING HOME C U GUYS IN A BIT, GETTING OUT OPF WORK !!!!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WERE IS EVERY BODY AT !!!?

READY FOR THIS SATURDAY !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

heres the link to my ride http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238601


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

JUST WAIT INTILL I POST THE PICS FROM SAT.. TONIGTH !!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

AND HERE IS THE LINK TO MY RIDE !!! :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4196540 AND HERE IS ANOTHER ONE !!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4207278


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Feb 28 2006, 05:18 PM~4948289
> *JUST WAIT INTILL I POST THE PICS FROM SAT.. TONIGTH !!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

any one have pics of the brown cutty on bags


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Mar 1 2006, 05:13 AM~4951470
> *any one have pics of the brown cutty on bags
> *


I HAVE ALL THE PICS !!!

ILL POST THEM TONIGTH 4 SURE !!!!  

THAT IS A BADASS CUTTY !!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I might check this out this Saturday March 4th. I'm just going for the cruize. Post some directions to the spot and time to meet there. I'm coming from O-side.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 1 2006, 05:04 PM~4955314
> *I might check this out this Saturday March 4th.  I'm just going for the cruize.  Post some directions to the spot and time to meet there.  I'm coming from O-side.
> *



HEY HOMIE IF U CRUIZING FROM OCEANSIDE YOU CAN TAKE THE 76 OR THE 78, I THINK IT WILL BE FASTER TAKING THE 78 TO THE 15 N, YOU CAN EXIT " NICHOL'S RD " TURN LEFT GO STRAIT UNTILL THE STOP SIGN WERE THE ARCO GAS STATION IS AT THEN U TURN LEFT AGAIN, IS THE PARKING LOT RIGTH AFTER THE GAS STATION ON UR LFET !!!  

HOPE 2 C U THERE THIS SATURDAY !!!!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 1 2006, 04:04 PM~4955314
> *I might check this out this Saturday March 4th.  I'm just going for the cruize.  Post some directions to the spot and time to meet there.  I'm coming from O-side.
> *


Let me know if your going for real. We'll roll together...
The 76 is shorter but it's through all the mountains. I should be ready Fri afternoon. I'll need a ride to p/u my ride. Hook me up?


Hit me Back!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 07:39 PM~4956174
> *Let me know if your going for real. We'll roll together...
> The 76 is shorter but it's through all the mountains. I should be ready Fri afternoon. I'll need a ride to p/u my ride.  Hook me up?
> Hit me Back!
> *


ill be ther for sure un less its raing hard but if its just a drizzle ill be ther hoping and all :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2006, 09:50 PM~4956966
> *ill be ther for sure un less its raing hard but if its just a drizzle ill be ther hoping and all :biggrin:
> *


se dice we will be there !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 1 2006, 10:35 PM~4957262
> *Pics? :biggrin:
> *



WORKING ON RIGTH, RIGTH NOW !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS FROM LAST SATURDAY !!
" CRUIZE NIGTH IN LAKE ELSINORE "

SORRY THEY ARE A LITTLE DARK :biggrin:

REGAL ON BAGSS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

nice any more :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 1 2006, 11:10 PM~4957410
> *nice  any more  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA CLARO CLARO AQUI VIENEN UNAS POQUITAS MAS !! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2006, 10:14 PM~4957448
> *HAHAHA CLARO CLARO AQUI VIENEN UNAS POQUITAS MAS !! :biggrin:
> *


cooooooool


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

pon mas primo que paso?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 1 2006, 11:22 PM~4957501
> *pon mas  primo  que paso?
> *


I GOT TO PUT THEM IN THE SCAN AND THEN RE-SIZE THEM !! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2006, 10:27 PM~4957549
> *I GOT TO PUT THEM IN THE SCAN AND THEN RE-SIZE THEM !! :biggrin:
> *


miralo miralo :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE !! 

THE BADASS BIKE WAS BUILT BY " 1987REGAL " (JOEY)


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

SO WHO IS CRUISIN OVER THIS SATURDAY !!!!! ?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

C U GUYS LATTER IM GOING MIMI NOW !!!
HOPING 4 A LOT OF RIDERS AND RIDES TO CRUIZE ON SAT !!!

SILLA !!! :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2006, 11:22 PM~4957967
> *C  U GUYS LATTER IM GOING MIMI NOW !!!
> HOPING 4 A LOT OF RIDERS AND RIDES TO CRUIZE ON SAT !!!
> 
> ...



No Doubt Homie! 

Hopefully it all works out!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

my car for sale. if u know anyone hit me up. i'll try to bring it saturday but no promises...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=244838


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

How many rides are going to this? Hey are you going to be selling food?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Mar 2 2006, 09:00 AM~4959015
> *How many rides are going to this?  Hey are you going to be selling food?
> *


as many as will come out;. but for sure all the ones you saw in the pics will be there for sure :biggrin: . ill hop my shit again also. ____====Food____==== i want to sell some so gather some money up for trophies what you guys think about 2.50 for a hot dog chips and a soda? let me know and ill pack the grill.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

heres the link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242770


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

you didnt get any of my car and the wagon in the air?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Fuck :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: i just got a comp motor and re did my dhit hiting 36inches and then the seal gave out and flouded my motor now its no good. shops wont get any more in thill 2 weeks fuck now im bACK DOWN TO TWO MOTOR FOR THE BACK ONLY :banghead: :banghead: I FELLL LIKE DOING THIS TO THE SEAL :buttkick:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 2 2006, 07:18 PM~4963514
> *Fuck :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: i just got a comp motor and re did my dhit hiting 36inches and then the seal gave out and flouded my motor now its no good. shops wont get any more in thill 2 weeks fuck now im bACK DOWN TO TWO MOTOR FOR THE BACK ONLY :banghead:  :banghead: I FELLL LIKE DOING THIS TO THE SEAL :buttkick:
> *


thats sucks homie


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2006, 09:34 PM~4957258
> *se dice we will be there !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey primo ya pon las pinches fotos :biggrin: las que faltan


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

so whos going to show this sat? i know i am :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 2 2006, 10:04 PM~4964224
> *so whos going to show this sat? i know i am :biggrin:
> *



SHIT ME 2 JOEY !!!! :biggrin: 
HEY AND THAT SUCKS ABOUT THE MOTOR !!!!! :angry:


----------



## smallz95eg (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 1 2006, 08:44 AM~4952059
> *I HAVE ALL THE PICS !!!
> 
> ILL POST THEM TONIGTH 4 SURE !!!!
> ...


hey bro you have any pics of the cutty in the air


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smallz95eg_@Mar 3 2006, 04:44 AM~4966345
> *hey bro you have any pics of the cutty in the air
> *


show up this sat and you can see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:angry: I DONT HAVE ALL THE PICS BECAUSE 16 FUCKEN PICTURES DIDNT CAME OUT, AND THEY WERE THE BEST ONES, THEY WERE THE ONES WITH THE RIDES IN THE AIR !!!!

BUT ILL HAVE BETTER PICS MAÑANA 4 SURE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY WERE IS EVERYBODY AT!!!

IS LIKE A FUCKEN DESERT UP IN HERE !!!!


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIE WE'LL BE THERE
:cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHENS THE NEXT ONE?????????????????????AND WHAT BIKE CLUB SHOWED UPD???????????


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

my bike will be ther angelina 20inch and my 12inch lil green one in the page befor


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

Not going to be able to make in my ride homie......I gots timing and carb issues.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

tow it i know i got lots of shit not done i nmy ride id liike it to be hitong right and be able to use my back but hey swing wacha got bring wacha got :biggrin: but if you realy cant make it try and come out in another ride ANY WAY DOSENT HAVE TO BE A LOLO ALL ARE WELCOME


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

once again my cell (714) 658-1995 hit me up with any Q's


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

heyt whats up wagonman i washed my pants with you number on it sorry i couldnt cal you but hop to see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

HEY JOEY HAVE YOU TALK TO CHICO FROM EPIC.WILD FANTISIES IS COMMING DOWN HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

LET ME KNOW


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE WITH A FEW MORE RIDES


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

glad to hear HELL ILL TAKE SOME DRINKS SODAS AND A FEW BREWS ILL KEEP IN A COLLER FOR ALL TO HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I'll see if my homie is down to cruise over there in his ride.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 11:40 PM~4973177
> *I'll see if my homie is down to cruise over there in his ride.
> *


hope you can make it out


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

cahrge your batts and wax your rides its just a few more hours away :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

raise you hand if your going :wave:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

Dalacostah wagonman and cutlesswangin have there hands up :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

lets get this many :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: dam im bored going to go wax my ride see you all there


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

TAKE PICS :biggrin: WHAT UP PRIMOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 4 2006, 12:44 PM~4975287
> *lets get this many  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  ::  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: dam im bored going to go wax my ride see you all there
> *



HAHAHAH WASUUUP JOEY !!!!

I GOT MY HANDS UP YOU KNOW IT !!!! :wave: :wave: I GOT TO GO TO THE NOTARY WITH THE WIFY BUT WEN IM DONE ILL GIVE A CALL !!!
BUT IM STILL DOWN !!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 4 2006, 01:19 PM~4975425
> *TAKE PICS  :biggrin:  WHAT  UP  PRIMOOOOOOOOO
> *


K UVO PRIMO !!!
YEAH I WILL TAKE SOME PICS IM TAKINGA VIDEO CAMARA TO !!!
AHORITA VENGO TENGO QUE IR CON EL NOTARY !!!!
PARA QUE ME CHEQUE UNOS PAPELES !!!

HABLAME TARIGO EL CELL !!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 4 2006, 12:22 PM~4975436
> *K UVO PRIMO !!!
> YEAH I WILL TAKE SOME PICS IM TAKINGA VIDEO CAMARA TO !!!
> AHORITA VENGO TENGO QUE IR CON EL NOTARY !!!!
> ...


TE HABLO EN LA TARDE VIY A COMPRAR UNAS CAMISAS


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

waxed charged and ready to cruz


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

its not at the homedepot its at thelast parking lot of the out lets next to the arco my cell 714 658-1995


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 4 2006, 04:38 PM~4976182
> *its not at the homedepot its at thelast parking lot of the out lets next to the arco  my cell 714 658-1995
> *



HEY JOEY WHAT TIME U ARE GOING THERE !!!!?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

were????????????????


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 4 2006, 06:34 PM~4976645
> *were????????????????
> *



TO THE SPOT !!!!

ARE U GUYS GOING O QUE !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

im wateing on my cuz but ill be there by 5:30 if not 6pm


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHERE IS IT AT???HELP ME OUT


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

comeing from OC or LA find your way to the 15 towards sandiego. exit on nichole make a right and it will be right be hinde the arco.------------comeing from temecula take the 15 towards las vagas exit Nicholes make a left and follow thr road it will turn left and ots behinde the arco. the cross streets are nicholes and colier ave. 92530 lake elsinore CA


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

any one who is lost or cant figure it out call me (714) 658-1995 my name is joey.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

its in lake elsinore zip is 92530 CA


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

OH OK I KNOW WHERE IT IS NOW.....ITS THE FIRST EXIT BEFORE CENTRAL..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

yup


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hell ya ill try to take both of mine if not ill take my lil one


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL SEE YOU GUYS OVER THERE..I GOT TO LOAD UP THE BIKES... :wave:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hell ya thanks to all that came out good turn out lots of pics to be posted soon.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE SOME OF THE PICS FROM TONIGTH CRUISE NIGTH !!!!
" SOME VERY GOOD HOOPING AND 3 WHEEL ACTION "

AND WANNA SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THE GUYS FROM :

. WILD FANTASIES C.C
. MAYHEM C.C
. ARTISTICS B.C
. WESTBOUND C.C 

FOR SUPORTING US AND ROLLING TRU !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HOPE SOME OF THE OTHER GUYS POST SOME MORE PIS !! :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COASTER (Mar 5, 2006)

GREAT SPOT JOEY , KEEP IT UP HOMIE, SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND ..... SHOUT OUT TO THE LOCHSTA..... FROM THE HOMIE IN THE WHITE CUTLASS.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COASTER_@Mar 5 2006, 02:08 AM~4979075
> *GREAT SPOT JOEY , KEEP IT UP HOMIE, SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND ..... SHOUT OUT TO THE LOCHSTA.....  FROM THE HOMIE IN THE WHITE CUTLASS.
> *


THANKS A LOT HOMIE !!!! SHOUT OUT 2 YOU 2 HOMIE !!!!!
HOPE 2 C U NEXT WEEKEND !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

IM OUT GENTE, I GOT TO MIMI !!! :biggrin: 
C U GUYS LATTERS !!! :wave: BIG UP'S 2 EVERY BODY THAT CAME TRUE TODAY !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COASTER (Mar 5, 2006)

ORALE LATERZ :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING GENTE !!!

WERE IS EVERY BODY AT!!?
U LEAZY ASS'S!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:, ITS STILL A SUNNY DAY TO GO OUT AND HIT SOME SWITCHES !!!!

I BET YOU GUYS ARE CRUDOS THIS MORNING GET THAT MENUDO GOING !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hell ya just woke up nice pics and agiam thanks to all that came out in support :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

whats up peeps like the pics. did u guys get any pics of my ride??


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

let me find a cable for the vid cam and ill try to post it


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASUUUP THERE !!!!!! :biggrin:
CRUDOS O QUE !!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASUUUP JOEY !!!!
U FIXED UR RIDE !!!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASUUP Rollin62Impala COULDN'T MAKE IT !!?
IT WAS FUN !!!!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking good homies.

That's a good list of CC's too....


I got some military training going on for the next 2 weeks, but after that
I should be ready to make it out on a Sat.

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@Mar 5 2006, 01:35 PM~4980633
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking good homies.
> ...




ORALE THAT'S COOL HOMIE !!!!
WE WILL BE WAITING 4 U 2 HAVE SOME FUN THANKS 4 HELPING OUT !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

na not yet im looking at about 300 bucks to fix everything on it.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 01:39 PM~4980659
> *na not yet im looking at about 300 bucks to fix everything on it.
> *


HAY WEY !!!!!! :0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY JOEY SO WHAT ARE U DOING TODAY !!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

finishing up my dog house and prob start takeing the motor and cill apart just to have ready for when i get some cash


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looked like you had a good time


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hell ya we did hop my shit till she would hop no more :biggrin: motor just cought fire


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 02:13 PM~4980858
> *hell ya we did hop my shit till she would hop no more :biggrin: motor just cought fire
> *



O YEAH !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

what up fellas


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

damn u guys must really be hung over good nite u guys had huh


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

very fun night i had a good time


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ARTISTICS B.C where you pics you took


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 02:49 PM~4981014
> *ARTISTICS B.C where you pics you took
> *



YEAH WHERE THER AT!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 5 2006, 02:36 PM~4980960
> *what  up  fellas
> *



WASUUUP PRIMO QUE DICES !!!?
HANDAS CRUDO DE SEGURO VERDAD !!!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

so how you like it brown pride


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

you happy with how my car was hittig or you want your to go higher


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

singal pump 7 batts with a burnt motor and a blown cillinder seal


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

the wagon on the right is also singal 8 batts


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:20 PM~4981157
> *you happy with how my car was hittig or you want your to go higher
> *



SHIT JOEY !!!!
UR RIDE DID REALY FUCKEN GOOD UNTILL THAT FUCKEN MORTOR GOT FIRE!!!
BUT IF YOU CAN GET MORE INCHES !!!!:

" C WHAT IT DOOOO " :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY JOEY U DONT HAVE ANY VIDEO TO POST !!!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya i got one nut its like a 2 mi if not 1 min vid just need a cable for hook up to pc know where i can get one?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:41 PM~4981259
> *ya i got one nut its like a 2 mi if not 1 min vid just need a cable for hook up to pc know where i can get one?
> *



LET ME THINK !!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:41 PM~4981259
> *ya i got one nut its like a 2 mi if not 1 min vid just need a cable for hook up to pc know where i can get one?
> *


DOES UR CAMARA HAVE AN USB INPUT !!!!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i think it a sony


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:46 PM~4981280
> *ya
> *



DO U HAVE AN USB CABLE IF NOT I HAVE A FEW !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i know i do but sence we move everything is still in boxes iin the garage so i dont know where there a.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:50 PM~4981296
> *i know i do but sence we move everything is still in boxes iin the garage so i dont know where there a.
> *



I HAVE A FEW I JUST FOUND SOME BUT GOT TO C IF I WILL FIT UR CAMARA !!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

u at your pad


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:55 PM~4981309
> *u at your pad
> *



YEAH !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

well ill take my cam over to you if its cool


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:57 PM~4981318
> *well ill take my cam over to you if its cool
> *



YEAH IM NOT DOING SHIT JUST TAKING CARE OF THE BABY BUT ITS COOL !!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

cool ill head over


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 03:59 PM~4981331
> *cool ill head over
> *



ORALE !!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

dam nevr mind i lost the keys to my vette my sis is going to pick one up for me thanks though


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 04:01 PM~4981340
> *dam nevr mind i lost the keys to my vette my sis is going to pick one up  for me thanks though
> *


O ORALE PUES !!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: HEY JOEY CHECKED THIS OUT U PROBABLY SEEN THIS BEFORE !!!!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/buttrocket.html


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i know you have more than that :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

how come you kept geting the side where i was missing my bumber filler jk good pics


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

nice turn out fellas like i said if you hop they will come


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

alright ill talk to you guys later...i gotta post pics from todays show......


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA NICE FUCKEN PICTURES MAN !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

very nice love them


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WHAT DID YOU GUYS THINK OF LAST NIGHT


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i thought all the lolos that showed up at the end saved the night :thumbsup: nice turn out if we hop they will come


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanls manfor that pic of my car i love that pic man


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

I TOLD YOU IT GOT UP


----------



## 82 monte carlo1104 (Dec 4, 2005)

wassup steve i like that pic of my car man


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

ITS PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

THIS SUCKS MAN THEY CHANGED THE RULES FOR SETTING BUP YOUR ACCT


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Mar 5 2006, 07:08 PM~4982300
> *THIS SUCKS MAN THEY CHANGED THE RULES FOR SETTING BUP YOUR ACCT
> *



WHAT HAPPEND MAN !!?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I BE THERE THIS WEEK AGAIN TO TAKE PICS AND ,JOE..BRING THE LADIES TOO SO I CAN POST THEM UP TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

for sure ya man you monte got up nice


----------



## WEST COASTER (Mar 5, 2006)

SUP HOMIES ? JUS CANT WAIT TO HOOK UP MY RACK AND NEW BATTERYS. ILL TRY TO GET SOME O.C. HOMIES TO COME DOWN ...


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

where the pics of the 63 doing 3 wheels?


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 5 2006, 09:32 PM~4983071
> *where the pics of the 63 doing 3 wheels?
> *



YEAH WHERE THER AT !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WASUUUP JOEY !!!!
HOW ARE U THIS MORNING !!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 6 2006, 01:40 PM~4987165
> *WASUUUP JOEY !!!!
> HOW ARE U THIS MORNING !!!!? :biggrin:
> *


not so good my ride is down and no oney to fix it  also i need to look for a new job the one im at hasent had any work for me in 3 weeks now :angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 6 2006, 03:12 PM~4987856
> *:angry:  :angry:
> not so good my ride is down and no oney to fix it   also i need to look for a new job the one im at hasent had any work for me in 3 weeks now :angry:
> *


LET'S DO THOSE CILL'S SO U CAN GET SOME MONEY !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

im open all week man just bring me your ride.ill be done by the time your off work.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

WAS GOING ON CUTLESSSWANGIN HOW EVERY THING READY FOR SATURDAY !!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY CUTLESSSWANGIN WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THE 63 ON 3'S !!? :biggrin:

" C WHAT IT DOOOO " !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IT DIDNT COME OUT RIGHT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY JOE..ILL BE HEADING OUT THERE WEDS....IF YOU WANT, GIVE ME A MOTOR SO WE CAN HAVE THE RIDE READY...DO YOU HAVE THE SEALS YET


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 6 2006, 06:16 PM~4989151
> *IT DIDNT COME OUT RIGHT
> *


LET ME C IT I CAN DO SOMETHING TO IT !!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE READY FOR SAT... :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 6 2006, 06:21 PM~4989199
> *ILL BE READY FOR SAT... :wave:
> *



SILLA THERE HOMIE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya give me a call when your out here 714 658-1995


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DID YOU FIX THE LEAK YET???


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

na havent worked in 3 weeks no money  trying to do side jobs for some loot. on a side note rember that night before the hop"what it do" :roflmao:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

primooooooooooo more pics


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 6 2006, 07:47 PM~4989987
> *primooooooooooo  more  pics
> *



YA NO TENGO MAS BUT JOEY HAS A VIDEO HE NEEDS TO POST IT !!?
QUE Y TU QUE HACES !!!?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

just chillin here :biggrin: comiendo tamales :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 6 2006, 07:52 PM~4990019
> *just  chillin  here  :biggrin:  comiendo tamales  :biggrin:
> *



COCHINO SON DE QUE ?
DE CARNITA !!!? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 6 2006, 06:53 PM~4990024
> *COCHINO SON DE QUE ?
> DE CARNITA !!!? :biggrin:
> *


a weber :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

still need a cabel ill go get one now


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHAT KIND OF CYLINDERS ARE THEY IN THE FRONT?????


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

BECUZ I GOT SOME 8 INCHERS THAT HAVENT BEEN USED AND WE CAN GET THE SEALS FROM THERE...WILL THOSE WORK????


----------



## WEST COASTER (Mar 5, 2006)

HEY JOEY ITS ME THE HOMIE IN THE WHITE CUTLASS. HEY HOMIE I GOT SOME WORK FOR U . U KNOW I NEED TO WELD MY RACK AND SOME OTHER STUFF. HOW BOUT U WORK ON MY RIDE ? HIT ME UP.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 6 2006, 08:26 PM~4990326
> *BECUZ I GOT SOME 8 INCHERS THAT HAVENT BEEN USED AND WE CAN GET THE SEALS FROM THERE...WILL THOSE WORK????
> *


thanks alot homie but i got some seals already but deff hit me up opn the motors


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING GENTE !!!!
U LAZY ASS'S GET UP AND DO SOMETHING PRODUCTIVE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COASTER_@Mar 6 2006, 10:14 PM~4991020
> *HEY JOEY ITS ME THE HOMIE IN THE WHITE CUTLASS. HEY HOMIE I GOT SOME WORK FOR U . U KNOW I NEED TO WELD MY RACK AND SOME OTHER STUFF. HOW BOUT U WORK ON MY RIDE ? HIT ME UP.
> *


ya just give me a call im open all week and next also 714 658-1995


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

got my tool bag all setup with dumps and fitting as well as o rings to do some house calls but welding and fabing has to be done at my house. welders to big to lug around.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

give me a call bike or cars ill do them all


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i charge $20 for a house call thats just to show up and check it out. if i do work on it its $12 a hr. 4 hr min. pluss parts. ill post pics of my work.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

now if you bring it to my pad ill give you a set price no charge by the hour.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238601


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 7 2006, 02:30 PM~4995233
> *
> *


 0


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hey put our bikes on the flyer....................and ill be out there tomm. but ill talk to you later.....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

C U GUYS LATTER IM GOING HOME !!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

wasuuuup i just got here !!!! (home)


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY IS IT GONNA RAIN THIS SAT..????????


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 7 2006, 09:57 PM~4998208
> *HEY IS IT GONNA RAIN THIS SAT..????????
> *


dam man i got called into work ill give you the motors some other time


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

FUCK CHECK THIS OUT !!!! :angry: :angry:  

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580_f.html


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

que paso primo ur late damnit :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE IS SOMETHING 4 U GUYS !!!! :biggrin:  

" WHAT IT DO " :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP MAN


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 8 2006, 08:17 AM~5000407
> *WHAT UP MAN
> *



HEY WASUUUP ELI !!!
HOW ARE U HOMIE, JUST GOT HERE AT WORK ABOUT TO GO AND GRAB SOME CAFE !!!! :biggrin: UR AT WORK !!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 8 2006, 08:17 AM~5000407
> *WHAT UP MAN
> *


WASUUUP ELI !! HERE A LITTLE MAP !!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT IT DO.................... :banghead:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

RAIN??? NO RAIN??? :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT IT DO............WHAT IT DO...JOE............. :rofl:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 8 2006, 10:14 AM~5001058
> *RAIN??? NO RAIN??? :dunno:
> *



YES, !!! :angry: THAT FUCKEN SUCKS !!!!
CHECK THIS OUT !!! :angry: 

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580_f.html


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

A CHINGADO WHERE OS EVERY BODY AT !!!!!  :dunno:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: EVERYBODY CRUIZE OVER AND LET'S HAVE A GOODTIME !!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 8 2006, 04:33 PM~5004139
> *  :biggrin: EVERYBODY CRUIZE OVER AND LET'S HAVE A GOODTIME !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COASTER (Mar 5, 2006)

WEST UP JOEY? :biggrin: READY TO WORK ON MY CAR?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

you know i am :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 8 2006, 03:33 PM~5004139
> *  :biggrin: EVERYBODY CRUIZE OVER AND LET'S HAVE A GOODTIME !!!
> *


thats whats its about. hope it doen't rain on saturday


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

if it dont rain ill be there but with my vette not my regal going to brake it down and do some manitnes on it seald o rings and oil you know just aq good ovarl check up :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

wasuuuup homie " brownpride_demon " que dices !!?


----------



## brownpride_demon (Sep 28, 2005)

AY HOMIE ... ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN FOR SURE ON SATURDAY .. REAL BAD SUPPOSEDLY .. I CHECKED IT OUT ON THE WEATHER SHIT ONLINE...  :banghead:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride_demon_@Mar 9 2006, 12:40 AM~5007218
> *AY HOMIE ... ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN FOR SURE ON SATURDAY .. REAL BAD SUPPOSEDLY .. I CHECKED IT OUT ON THE WEATHER SHIT ONLINE...  :banghead:
> *


YEAH I KNOW !!!!

IM CHEKING IT EVERY FUCKEN DAY!!! :angry: :banghead: THAT FUCKEN SUCKS MAN !!!!! WE NEED A MIRACLE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING EVERYBODY !!!!!

GET UR ASS'S TO WORK OR SOMETHING !!!!HAHAHAHAHHA J/K !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :angry: 

CHECK THIS OUT !!!

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580_f.html


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WELL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 9 2006, 06:12 PM~5012564
> *WELL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS....
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

FUCK !!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: 

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580_f.html


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP WITH THE WEATHER EVERY TIME THERE IS A CRUISE OR SHOW IT RAINS :angry:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 10 2006, 08:13 AM~5017265
> *WHAT UP WITH THE WEATHER EVERY TIME THERE IS A CRUISE OR SHOW IT RAINS :angry:
> *



YEAH NO SHIT !!!
THAT FUCKING SUCK'S !!!!!!! :angry: BUT I THINK IN NOT GOING TO RAIN ON SUNDAY SO U GUYS ARE GOOD !!!!


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 9 2006, 01:11 PM~5010522
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> CHECK THIS OUT !!!
> ...


miralooo


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

FUCK IM FUCK'N PIST, SATURDAY IS GOING TO SUCK !!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## brownpride_demon (Sep 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=496276]
<span style='color:red'> AY HOMIE JOE .. DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 26 " BEACH CRUISER STRETCH LIMO .. OR SOMESHIT LIKE THAT UP THERE</span>


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

SORRY GUYS BEEN BUSY WITH A CUSTOMERTS CAR SO DONT HAVE MUCH TIME TO LOG ON BUT ITS RAING TODAY SO NO CRUZ FOR THIS SAT WILL KEEP POSTED TO THE NEXT ALSO ON THE BIKE YA I KNOW WHERE TO GET THEM.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i take that back its not raining its FUCKE HALING ICE THE SIZE OF HALF A DIME IS FALLING DOWN :angry: SHIT HURTS


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 11 2006, 04:44 PM~5027196
> *i take that back its not raining its FUCKE HALING ICE THE SIZE OF HALF A DIME IS FALLING DOWN :angry: SHIT HURTS
> *



hahahah no shit, what are u doing out side !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 11 2006, 06:48 PM~5027719
> *:biggrin:
> *




WASUUUP THERE HOMIE, COMO ESTAS !!!!
IS FUCKEN COLD OVER HERE !!!!


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

whats up homies. ah keep us posted for the next one


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonman_@Mar 12 2006, 02:14 PM~5032383
> *whats up homies. ah keep us posted for the next one
> *



WASUUUP MAN !!!
HOW ARE U DOING !!!
IT LOOKS LIKE THIS SAT IS GONNA BE GOOD FOR A CRUIZE NIGTH
UNLESS THE FUCKEN WHEATER CHANGES !!!!!

BUT ITS LOOKING GOOD SO EVERY BODY CRUISE OVER THIS SAT AND HAVE SOME GOODTIME!!! :biggrin: 

http://www.weather.com/weather/extended/US...cm_ite=CityPage :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

U GUYS READY FOR THIS SATURDAY !!!
IT LOOKS LIKE IS GONNA BE A GOO ONE !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WERES JOE.....


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 14 2006, 10:25 AM~5045475
> *HEY WERES JOE.....
> *


HAHAHAH HES WORKING HARD RIGTH NOW IN HI'S NEW JOB !!!!

HEY NICE PICS FROM THE SHOW ON SUNDAY, IN DIDN'T C U THERE !!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHERE WERE YOU I HAD THE PURPLE BIKE WITH SPINNERS


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 14 2006, 10:25 AM~5045475
> *HEY WERES JOE.....
> *


im still here :biggrin: just working during the day and doing some work on a himies car when i get off so not much time to chat right now  but you guys knnow me im still a rider ill be there sat. ill try to log on later on tonight pm me or call me if you guys need anything. 714 658-1995 :biggrin: open for all even during the rain i work just ask carlos and joe from west bound


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

SHIT IT LOOK LIKE IS GONNA SUCK !!!
THANKS 2 JOEI !!!! :biggrin: 
CHECK THIS OUT !!!


http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580_f.html


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

hey who are you rolling with for streetlow???


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY JOE.. I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT FENDERS ON MY 16 IN. BIKE..ABOUT GETTING MOLDED FENDERS LIKE YOUR GEEN 12 INCH FENDER IN THE FRONT. LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 15 2006, 10:31 AM~5052719
> *hey who are you rolling with for streetlow???
> *


WHO ME OR JOEI !!?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

CHOU(YOU)


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 15 2006, 10:39 AM~5052771
> *CHOU(YOU)
> *



IT LOOKS LIKE JOEI IS ROLLING !!!!
WY WASUP U WANNA ROLL 2 !!!?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

you know it :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 15 2006, 03:13 PM~5054425
> *you know it :wave:
> *



PUES ORALE !!!

LET'S ROLL !!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN THIS SAT...


----------



## WEST COASTER (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 14 2006, 08:10 PM~5049452
> *im still here  :biggrin:  just working during the day and doing some work on a himies car when i get off so not much time to chat right now  but you guys knnow me im still a rider ill be there sat. ill try to log on later on tonight pm me or call me if you  guys need anything. 714 658-1995  :biggrin:  open for all even during the rain i work just ask carlos and joe from west bound
> *


THATS TRUE JOEY YOU THE HOMIE FOR REALS. I REALY APRECIATE YOUR HELP I GOT A HAND IT TO YOU U JUS 18 GOT A LOT OF HEAD OF U ... LIKE YOU SAID, YOU STARTED WITH BIKES AND NOW LOW LOWS :biggrin: ILL HOOK U UP, U GOT MY WORD HOMIE. THX


----------



## BONKERZ (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COASTER_@Mar 15 2006, 08:43 PM~5056600
> *THATS TRUE JOEY YOU THE HOMIE FOR REALS. I REALY APRECIATE YOUR HELP I GOT A HAND IT TO YOU U JUS 18 GOT A LOT OF HEAD OF U ... LIKE YOU SAID, YOU STARTED WITH BIKES AND NOW LOW LOWS :biggrin:  ILL HOOK U UP, U GOT MY WORD HOMIE. THX
> *



O FUCK YEAH !!!!!!
TELL ME ABOUT IT !!!
JOEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 15 2006, 10:35 AM~5052741
> *HEY JOE.. I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT FENDERS ON MY 16 IN. BIKE..ABOUT GETTING MOLDED FENDERS  LIKE YOUR GEEN 12 INCH FENDER IN THE FRONT. LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH...
> *


sketch me out what you want or if its the same as my tiget both front and back 180 or 240 if you want me to do the body work also let me know what it is and mabey i could do it cheper.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COASTER_@Mar 15 2006, 08:43 PM~5056600
> *THATS TRUE JOEY YOU THE HOMIE FOR REALS. I REALY APRECIATE YOUR HELP I GOT A HAND IT TO YOU U JUS 18 GOT A LOT OF HEAD OF U ... LIKE YOU SAID, YOU STARTED WITH BIKES AND NOW LOW LOWS :biggrin:  ILL HOOK U UP, U GOT MY WORD HOMIE. THX
> *


u know it man i got you right now i just finifhrd sprynig your a arms and trunk black and i painted your rack white looks good. dont even trip it will do what i told you it will hit also stand 3 no weight all pump :biggrin: talk to you all later


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I see someones learning quick!.......Keep it up joey :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Mar 16 2006, 01:28 AM~5058092
> *I see someones learning quick!.......Keep it up joey :thumbsup:
> *


hey you cant learn with out any help  thanks


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SO WHAT UP FOR THE WEEKEND I HEAR RAIN AGAIN :angry:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

heres the link i told you carlos http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LaSuOJcBlEnCcB................... ya it looks like it is again will keep you posted up till friday then will make a call to cancel or wut.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 16 2006, 08:04 AM~5058768
> *SO WHAT UP FOR THE WEEKEND I HEAR RAIN AGAIN  :angry:
> *



YEAH IT LOOKS LIKE IS GONNA SUCK !!!! :angry: 
WHAT U GUYS HAVE PLANED 4 THIS WEEKEND !!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BRING MY BIKE AND PULL UP ONE JOE AND TILL HIM.....................................WHAT IT DO.................... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 16 2006, 10:08 AM~5059246
> *ILL BRING MY BIKE AND PULL UP ONE JOE AND TILL HIM.....................................WHAT IT DO.................... :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


what r u talking about :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

whos up to cruz down PCH with there rides and will do a carne asada? me and carlos are down. no date yet but just puting it out


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THE FENDERS


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 16 2006, 07:24 AM~5059010
> *YEAH IT LOOKS LIKE IS GONNA SUCK !!!! :angry:
> WHAT U GUYS HAVE PLANED 4 THIS WEEKEND !!!
> *


cruise night tomarrow at mc donalds and maybe bbq. what up with you homie


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 16 2006, 09:05 PM~5063939
> *cruise night tomarrow at mc donalds and maybe bbq. what up with you homie
> *



q vo !!!
just got home from work !!
YEAH I KNOW ABOUT TOMOROW IN GONNA TRY MY BEST TO MAKE IT BUT ILL GET OF WORK LIKE AROUND 6:00 SO ILL WILL C !!!!

SO HOW ARE U GUYS DOING !!!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 16 2006, 05:53 PM~5062678
> *whos up to cruz down PCH with there rides and will do a carne asada? me and carlos are down. no date yet but just puting it out
> *


YEAH WHO IS DOWN TO DO A CRUIZE DOWN PCH IN ORANGE COUNTY WITH ALL THE LOW LOW'S AND DO A CARNE ASADA, JOEY AND ME ARE DOWN 4 IT, NO DATE YET BUT JUST
LETTING EVERY BODY KNOW !!!!

LET'S GET THIS GOING !!!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## BONKERZ (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 16 2006, 11:33 PM~5064883
> *YEAH WHO IS DOWN TO DO A CRUIZE DOWN PCH IN ORANGE COUNTY WITH ALL THE LOW LOW'S AND DO  A CARNE ASADA, JOEY AND ME ARE DOWN 4 IT, NO DATE YET BUT JUST
> LETTING EVERY BODY KNOW !!!!
> 
> ...



HEY THAT SOUND VERY GOOD !!!
LET ME KNOW WHEN, I CAN TELL SOME OF MY FRIENDS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 16 2006, 09:33 PM~5064883
> *YEAH WHO IS DOWN TO DO A CRUIZE DOWN PCH IN ORANGE COUNTY WITH ALL THE LOW LOW'S AND DO  A CARNE ASADA, JOEY AND ME ARE DOWN 4 IT, NO DATE YET BUT JUST
> LETTING EVERY BODY KNOW !!!!
> 
> ...


WATCH OUT FOR HB COPS THEY DON'T LIKE LOW LOWS . I KNOW THAT TOO WELL ANY WAYS HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW ON SUNDAY


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 17 2006, 08:15 AM~5066412
> *WATCH OUT FOR HB COPS THEY DON'T LIKE LOW LOWS . I KNOW THAT TOO WELL ANY WAYS HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW ON SUNDAY
> *



ORALE ORALE !!

YEAH MAN IT WAS VERY NICE, CLEAN ASS RIDES AND THAT 53 WAS LOOKING DE AQUELLOTAS !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , SO WHAT R U DOWN TO DO LA CARNE ASADA IN CAPO. BEACH !!!!! PREATY GOOD SPOT !!!!!  

I WILL GIVE A CALL TODAY IF IS NO PROBLEMA !!! :biggrin: 

WHO ELSE IS DOWN 4 IT !!!!
SING UP !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 17 2006, 08:01 AM~5066659
> *ORALE ORALE !!
> 
> YEAH MAN IT WAS VERY NICE, CLEAN ASS RIDES AND THAT 53 WAS LOOKING DE AQUELLOTAS !!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: , SO WHAT R U DOWN TO DO LA CARNE ASADA IN CAPO. BEACH !!!!! PREATY GOOD SPOT !!!!!
> ...


miralo miralo


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 17 2006, 09:10 AM~5066697
> *miralo  miralo
> *



HAHAHAHAHA QUE PASA CALABAZA !!?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

HERES SOME PICS FROM THE LAST CRUZ I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO POST.  NOW SINGH UP FOR THE PCH CRUZ :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 17 2006, 04:33 PM~5069464
> *HERES SOME PICS FROM THE LAST CRUZ I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO POST.  NOW SINGH UP FOR THE PCH CRUZ :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAH MIRALO MIRALO !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 17 2006, 11:44 AM~5068025
> *HAHAHAHAHA QUE PASA CALABAZA !!?
> *


ni maiz cold over here :angry:


----------



## brownpride_demon (Sep 28, 2005)

ARE YOU GUYS BUSTING OUT THE CRUISE TOMORROW??


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

anybody got more pics of carlos' MC?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

the cruz will depend on the weather and the MC no sorry the batts went out on the cam


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride_demon_@Mar 17 2006, 08:21 PM~5070866
> *ARE YOU GUYS BUSTING OUT THE CRUISE TOMORROW??
> *



wasuuup man !!!?

IT LOOKS LIKE IS GONNA FUCKEN RAIN TOMOROW, THAT FUCK'N SUCKS !!!
CHECLK IT OUT !!!

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580_f.html


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING IN THA  HOOD


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 18 2006, 01:19 AM~5072735
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING IN THA    HOOD
> *



AQUI NOMAS CHILING AT HOME !!!!
SO IS STILL UP 4 TOMOROW !!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY 1987regal TURN U FUCKEN CELLPHONE ONE !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

its on now :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 18 2006, 10:39 PM~5077668
> *its on now :biggrin:
> *



IT DIDN'T RAIN TODAY !!!!
CHINGADOS !!!!!!!HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :angry: :angry: 

IT WAS A BIT COLD BUT IT WAS GONNA BE A GOOD CRUIZE !!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 18 2006, 05:32 PM~5076607
> *AQUI NOMAS CHILING AT HOME !!!!
> SO IS STILL UP 4 TOMOROW !!!?
> *


yep stop on by man


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 19 2006, 11:01 AM~5079572
> *yep stop on by man
> *



ORALE PUES !!!!

HOW DO I GET TO UR PLACE !!!!!?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HERE IS A LITTLE VIDEO OF ONE OF THE CRUIZE !!!!!  
SORRY 4 THE QUALATY DONT KNOW WY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

GOODMORNING EVERY BODY !!!!!
READY FOR ANOTHER FKN WEEK BECAUSE IM NOT !!!

CRUIZE NIGTH IS ON FOR THIS SATURDAY SO EVERY BODY GET UR RIDES READY!!!

WHO IS ROLLING ON THIS SAT !!!!

I AM !!!! WHO ELSE !!? :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 17 2006, 04:33 PM~5069464
> *HERES SOME PICS FROM THE LAST CRUZ I DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO POST.  NOW SINGH UP FOR THE PCH CRUZ :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hell ya the cruz will go on this sat ill have my ride as well as a another to swing out there see what we can do. whos rolling out?


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 20 2006, 11:14 PM~5090343
> *hell ya the cruz will go on this sat ill have my ride as well as a another to swing out there see what we can do. whos rolling out?
> *



SHIT VATO LOCO IM DOWN !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS SAT....


----------



## BONKERZ (Dec 3, 2005)

IS IT GONNA BE A CRUIZE THIS SATURDAY, I GOT SOME HOMEBOYS THAT WANNA ROLL WITH THERE RIDES !!!!!!!

LET ME KNOW !!!!!


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONKERZ_@Mar 21 2006, 07:31 PM~5095460
> *IS IT  GONNA BE A CRUIZE THIS SATURDAY, I GOT SOME HOMEBOYS THAT WANNA  ROLL  WITH THERE RIDES !!!!!!!
> 
> LET ME KNOW !!!!!
> *


YEAH ITS GONNA BE POPIN THIS SAT, SO ROLL IF U CAN AND ALL OF UR HOMEBOYS WE ARE GONNA HAVE SOME HOPING ACTION !!! :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'LL SEE YOU THIS SATURDAY HOMIE


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Mar 22 2006, 08:09 AM~5098075
> *I'LL SEE YOU THIS SATURDAY HOMIE
> *


ORALE PUES U GOT IT HOMIE !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THERES NO HOPPING.............DONT MAKE ME HOP MY BIKE AGIAN.......... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 22 2006, 09:33 AM~5098400
> *THERES NO HOPPING.............DONT MAKE ME HOP MY BIKE AGIAN.......... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



HAHAHHAH JUST SOME LOW LOW HOPING AHAHAH DONT WORRY !!! :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

how do you get 2 this spot coming from santa ana, thank's homies.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Mar 23 2006, 06:49 AM~5104176
> *how do you get 2 this spot coming from santa ana, thank's homies.
> *


find your way to the 91 towards riverside merdge on to the 15 towards sandiego exit nicholes hit me up my cell is 714 658-1995 i lived out there for 16 years ill help you out


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Mar 23 2006, 11:17 PM~5109535
> *find your way to the 91 towards riverside merdge on to the 15 towards sandiego exit nicholes  hit me up my cell is 714 658-1995 i lived out there for 16 years ill help you out
> *


GOOD LOOK'N OUT HOMIE, MUCH APPRECIATED.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS ON TOMOROW !!!!!! :biggrin:  

BUT THE ONLY BAD THING IS THAT IM NOT TAKING MY 63 !!!!!  I NEED A CARB 4 IT !!!! AND DO SOME OTHER WORK !!!!


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

whos going to show up ? 6pm tonight call me if you need any info 714 658-1995


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY HOW WAS THAT CRUIZE THIS YESTURADAY, SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE THIS SATUEDAY I WAS IN ENSENADA !!!!!

IM STILL DOWN IN MEXICO !!!
IN TECATE !!!

ANY BODY TOOK ANY PICS, LET ME C !!!!
WHAT IT DOO, WHAT IT DO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

CRUIZE IN ON FOR THIS SATURDAY WHO IS DOWN TO ROLL AND HAVE A GOODTIME !!!!!?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ANY PIC'S?????


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 27 2006, 06:36 PM~5130713
> *ANY PIC'S?????
> *


THERE WAS NO CRUIZE LAST SATURDAY BUT THIS SAT IT WILL SO GET UR RIDES READY !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 28 2006, 10:23 AM~5134474
> *THERE WAS NO CRUIZE LAST SATURDAY BUT THIS SAT IT WILL SO GET UR RIDES READY !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I TALKED WITH 87REGAL THERE WAS A CRUZ JUST NO ONE SHOWED UP JUST 2 RIDES.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

FUCK MAN I HATE THIS FUCEKN CLIMA ( WEATHER ) WHAT U GUYS THINK SHOULD WE DO IT O QUE !!!?

WHERE IS 1987Regal !!!?

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA0580.html


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

hey people want there cars done i havent even had time to do shit to mine but lets hold off till we get a nice sunny one.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

LETS GET THIS CRUIZE GOING O QUE !!? 
LOOKS REALY GOOD THIS SATURDAY !!!? :thumbsup:


----------



## royalfking (Oct 8, 2002)

wish i would have heard about this sooner wouldve gone to the others, ill try to bring my ride down...if its still going on , on sat.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalfking_@Apr 8 2006, 01:51 AM~5201205
> *wish i would have heard about this sooner wouldve gone to the others, ill try to bring my ride down...if its still going on , on sat.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS LOOKING LIKE EVERYBODY IS GOING TO THE NEW MAYHEM CRUIZE IN CORONA !!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

ya im post poning the lake elsinore cruz to help out homeboys in corona. ill keep you guys posted


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

updates?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollin62Impala_@May 21 2006, 01:23 PM~5467815
> *updates?
> *


no one would show every one said it was to far but as long as there is one other ride out there im down to keep it going let me know :biggrin: i got fulll premission and support of the onwers. they allow us to hop and hang out.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

how's the Corona scene?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

nothing going on but im down to roll if there is something


----------

